# Mascherare sorgenti suspend2-sources

## sawyer

Ciao a tutti..

allora il problema è il solito: non voglio aggiornare per ora i sorgenti del kernel suspend2-sources...

Allora ho messo in package.mask la riga:

```

>=sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.20-r6

```

Ma quando dò l'update dei pacchetti lui sì mi ha mascherato tutti i sorgenti che gli ho detto io, ma in compenso vuole scaricarmi:

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8  USE="-build -symlink" 42,598 kB

```

che non mi servono assolutamente a niente.

Non riesco a trovare una soluzione al problema e vi sari grato se riusciste ad aiutarmi.

Grazie

----------

## crisandbea

il problema che tu hai mascherato i suspend2-sources, ma hai anche installati sulla macchina i gentoo-sources, e non li hai mascherati, di conseguenza te li vuole aggiornare, non mi sembra nulla di anormale.

ciao

----------

## Onip

Il problema è che un source installato ci vuole, per forza di cose. Siccome l'ebuild dei suspend2 che hai mascherato è anche l'unico allora portage pensa che tu non hai installato nessun kernel e ti chiede di installare i gentoo-sources di default.

Hai due alternative

o emergi i nuovi sorgenti, tanto li scarica e li scompatta solamente, il kernel corrente non viene toccato

o scarichi l'ebuild di quelli che hai installato adesso da qui e te lo metti in un overlay

----------

## skypjack

```

emerge -C gentoo-sources suspend2-sources

```

Quando puoi vuoi aggiornare il kernel, li installi con un bel --oneshot e vivi felice!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

@crisandbea

@skypjack

i gentoo-sources, da quello che riporta, non sono installati. Altrimenti li segnerebbe come [N S], visto che ogni versione fa slot a se stante.

Il problema, ribadisco, è che ha mascherato l'unica versione disponibile in portage dei suspend2-sources. Quindi o se la piglia così com'è oppure si mette un ebuild in overlay a pace a tutto.

Byez

p.s. IMHO, ovviamente

----------

## sawyer

Si Onip, hai centrato il problema: i gentoo-sources non sono installati...

Ma allora che senso ha poter mascherare (come è scritto sul manuale) i sorgenti del kernel superiore alla versione installata, se poi comunque portage reclama l'assenza dei sorgenti? (Oltretutto i suspend2-sources sono già installati, non vedo perchè per lui non esistano affatto quando cerco di evitare l'ugrade in questo modo)

 :Confused: 

----------

## bandreabis

Credo che la versione installate non esista più in portage, quindi....

----------

## Kernel78

Mascherare un pacchetto serve solo a evitare che portage cerchi di aggiornarlo ma se la versione che hai installato è ormai fuori da portage per il sistema è come se non esistesse.

Per ovviare all'inconveniente ti suggerire di utilizzare il file package.provided che è adatto alla tua situazione.

----------

## Onip

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Credo che la versione installate non esista più in portage, quindi....

 

quindi ho dato il link al viewcvs di gentoo dove si trovano tutti gli ebuild, anche quelli rimossi   :Cool: 

Anche package.provided è un'opzione valida, me l'ero dimenticata.

Byez

----------

## skypjack

package.provided, concordo, dimenticavo...  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Credo che la versione installate non esista più in portage, quindi.... 
> 
> quindi ho dato il link al viewcvs di gentoo dove si trovano tutti gli ebuild, anche quelli rimossi  
> 
> Anche package.provided è un'opzione valida, me l'ero dimenticata.
> ...

 

Esatto!   :Razz: 

----------

